# MI vs Pulmonary Embolizm



## EMTalex (Oct 3, 2006)

ok another questions:

How can you tell the difference between an M.I and a Pulmonary Embolizm based on what the patient describes? 

From what I have been taught so far based on a patient with chest pain, i would just place the patient on o2 give him/her nitro and transport.......or is that wrong?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 4, 2006)

Most of the diagnosis of P.E. versus AMI is history and some assessment. Usual sign and symptoms of a P.E. is described as a sharp, piercing pain, sometimes exhibiting sever shortness of breath.. usually non-radiating in nature and specific to one area. 

The patient might have had history of recent surgeries, immobility (such as recent hospitilization or even sitting for a prolong period of time, history of fractures, pelvic / O.B. Gyn type surgeries, or recent history of new onset of Atrial Fibrillation. 

Don't be mislead that all patients exhibit the -"purple nipple line cyanosis" syndorme or even display cyanosis, decreased lung sounds, decreased oxygen sat's.... which all present to be normal.  

True diagnosis is done with Radioactive scan, ultrasounds, CT and D Dimer lab test... the old saying 80/20 used to be true. 80% of P.E. are misdiagnosed and 20% of those died... 

It is a hard item to diagnose.... helpful hint though.. anyone under the age of 35 with true chest pain, should not be ignored and be suspected with a potential P.E.

R/r 911


----------

